# How many of you talk at a convention?



## Kium (Jan 22, 2011)

You know, as always I was watching some videos. Most suiters do not talk in public but I was wondering how many talk at a convention.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 22, 2011)

A lot of them have static jaws- ever see someone talk with their mouth shut? It is just plain creepy- Cept the dude with Akmed and Walter- he is not AS creepy.
It kind of breaks the magic. Those with moving jaws will be more likely to talk. Many suiters actually use sign language- so that is sort of talking in suit.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

i don't personally own a suit, but if i DID (and i want one) i would only speak in suit if the jaw moved... otherwise, sign language... really helpful when you got friends that can read your mind half the time


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jan 22, 2011)

I will talk to friends and people I know personally, but other people and suiters I don't. When I get a suit of my fursona with a moving jaw I will. But right now, since all of my suits are male characters, I don't talk even if they do have a moving jaw. It can be disconcerting to have a chicks voice come out of a dudes mouth, lol.


----------



## Karimah (Jan 22, 2011)

My suits all have moving jaws and I also tend to cosplay furry characters that speak, so yes I talk. A lot of suiters with moving jaws won't talk still, they'll use the jaws for expressions or to make squeaking noises but they won't speak. Honestly even if I still didn't have a moving jaw I'd speak to people that asked me specific questions, otherwise I'd stay silent.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 23, 2011)

Nnnope. It breaks character for me. Even with a moving jaw. There are few exceptions to this Handlers, con staff, another suiter if I need to communicate something. 
Generally this is done by whispering into their ear. The way I like to communicate is pantomime, or sign language.


----------



## Kium (Jan 26, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> i don't personally own a suit, but if i DID (and i want one) i would only speak in suit if the jaw moved... otherwise, sign language... really helpful when you got friends that can read your mind half the time


That is partly a reason why I want mine to have a moving jaw because you might creep people out if you are talking and the jaw is staying still xD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2011)

Not when I'm on parade or anything, but when you're standing around with a bunch of other suiters waiting for an event to start, you have to have a conversation to take your mind off the heat.
My head is very tight, though, and taking can shift it, meaning I have to visibly push it down into place again, sooo talking is limited. 

The "breaking the magic" thing is a joke-- furries are cool with talking to suiters, just don't break the illusion with muffled mumbles while performing or on camera.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 26, 2011)

A lot of fursuiters love talking to people that snap their pictures.  Some of them end up ruffing though.


----------



## Stakie (Feb 21, 2011)

I am hard of hearing as is, so actually hearing someone would be almost impossible even with a hearing aid. So no, I don't talk in a suit. I sign quite frequently though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

It depend on if the head of the suit is static jaw or moving. Me, I don't have a suit(I want one thou) I'll speak to give like pictures or ask for hugs.


----------



## InuAkiko (Feb 21, 2011)

I talk. A lot. I also swear violently at times. I find it hilarious because I have an adorable toony-style suit with a static jaw. I am friendly though, so no worries about that.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

There is no "magic." We ALL know there is a smelly, hairy man inside every suit we walk by. The least these smelly men could do is have the common courtesy of replying to me like an intelligent human being when I ask them a legitimate question, instead of making some ridiculous "hand gesture" that leaves me assuming they are some sort of 5-year-old child trapped in a grown person's body.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 22, 2011)

I won't once I get my suit, not unless it's important. I'm naturally quiet-voiced, so I'll just play a silent character instead of getting myself hot and tired faster by doing what, for me, amounts to shouting all the time in order to be heard through the suit and the noise of the con.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 22, 2011)

Shadowwolf said:


> There is no "magic." We ALL know there is a smelly, hairy man inside every suit we walk by. The least these smelly men could do is have the common courtesy of replying to me like an intelligent human being when I ask them a legitimate question, instead of making some ridiculous "hand gesture" that leaves me assuming they are some sort of 5-year-old child trapped in a grown person's body.


 I wouldn't really agree with that. Obviously it is more lax at cons, however with a lot of people there is still a distinct difference between the character and the person. Maybe for many it's some sweaty fat guy in the suit, but I act differently in suit than I do in person, and the voice messes that up. As soon as you speak people treat you differently. It's not a character, it's a person in a suit that you're just waiting to speak. It works better with some people than others. 
In the end i've found no good comes from talking in suit, not for me anyway. It's easier to actually talk to a person, but in the end once I start talking I may as well just be wearing a tail and ears.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd actually find it very difficult to talk to someone in a suit... I have to make eye contact most (if not all) of the time to understand people. Yes, I am leaning HOH. :V A bit of a noob question here but say, are there often con-goers who _don't_ wear suits?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'd actually find it very difficult to talk to someone in a suit... I have to make eye contact most (if not all) of the time to understand people. Yes, I am leaning HOH. :V A bit of a noob question here but say, *are there often con-goers who don't wear suits?*


Yes. the vast majority of people never wear a suit. In a con of 3000 people only perhaps 150 suiters. It depends on the place but in reality suiters have always been a very small portion of con goers. 
I have no idea why people think that people only go to con in suit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yes. the vast majority of people never wear a suit. In a con of 3000 people only perhaps 150 suiters. It depends on the place but in reality suiters have always been a very small portion of con goers.



Sounds good to me!



> I have no idea why people think that people only go to con in suit


 
Well, it's just that every single time I see a picture of a con, there's fursuits in the majority so I get the impression that non-suiters are a very small minority, so I beleive that having a chance to chat to a non-suiter would be quite rare indeed.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, it's just that every single time I see a picture of a con, there's fursuits in the majority so I get the impression that non-suiters are a very small minority, so I beleive that having a chance to chat to a non-suiter would be quite rare indeed.


 
The non-suiters aren't as interesting. They pretty much just party like anyone else.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> The non-suiters aren't as interesting. They pretty much just party like anyone else.


 This, you don't take pictures of regular con goers because they are the majority. The suiters are more interesting, they look more interesting and are in the minority. 
Look at con videos that aren't a parade. you'll see for every one suiter being filmed there's a group of regular con goers around the event.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 23, 2011)

I talk in my suit, but that's only because the mouth is so big, it looks cute when I talk... or so I'm told... Really all I end up saying is 'Rrrahhh!' anyways. Oh, and I've 'ate' a kids before.

And if kids ever see my face inside the mask, I just tell 'em that person was my dinner. I need to fix that tho...

BIG MOUTH WIN.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I talk in my suit, but that's only because the mouth is so big, it looks cute when I talk... or so I'm told... Really all I end up saying is 'Rrrahhh!' anyways. Oh, and I've 'ate' a kids before.
> 
> *And if kids ever see my face inside the mask, I just tell 'em that person was my dinner. I need to fix that tho...*
> 
> BIG MOUTH WIN.



+100 lulz!

... Some of them probably believe it, don't they. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

In Zeke, I rarely speak. If I do, I shift my accent and voice a bit to make it appear that I am a male inside. It worked on several people.

With the Wolf-Suit I have is female by default, I do not worry about throwing my voice or not speaking. The only exception would be is small children.


----------

